# why tank leaking



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ok have a 110 48x18x31 its old got it cheap never had problem b4 the frame (black) is loose on the outside, some places even missing at bottom, if u look at it u see the the frame on the outside isnt holding the tank together at all now to my problem on 1 side of my tank under the frame on the outside lets say the frame is 2 inches long on the outside at the bottom (of the 2 inches) i can lift it up with my fingernail water comes out in drops so im thinking ok the frame on the inside is leaking coming under the frame and coming out the bottom of the frame on the outside so i let my tank sit and go like 4 inches below the frame now theres no way it could leak now cause on the inside the water level is below the frame so i reseal the inside of the tank and both corners about 4 inces down after 4 days to be safe i refill the tank and i look it still dropping eveyr now and then just little drops now i never sealed the outside should i put sealant under the flap i can pull up with fingernail and then superglue it on the aquarium? im just asking fellas if any experience please help cause im getting nasty water stains and in the long run that cant be good for my tank







im just lost cause i dont see how it can be leaking through the frame it just looked impossibel from the jump but i did what i did anyway could it be condensation cause the bottom of the frame is loose i have my tank at 82 and with an acrycllic top on it which keeps the heat in like crazy and that has bubbels of water on it cause of the heat i guess any guesses thx


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if it will help to yall ill try to get a pic up of it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

A picture would likely help


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I would drain all the water and empty it out, put your fish in a temporary holdong place and get some aquarium silicone and aply it to all of the seems around the inside of the tank and let it dry then set it back up again, I have done this before in one of my older tanks, worked like a charm :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you need to reseal the whole tank so the silicone forms together, that means no tank for 2 days while the glue dries

get it completely dry, then remove all the old silicone

re-apply silicone generously

let dry for 48hrs or more

then it should be fine

you may want to look into reinforcing your frame as well


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

If your frame is pulling apart, that might be causing some undue stress on your silicone seams. Maybe consider building a new plywood frame? You can do that pretty cheaply, and it'd firm up your tank a considerable amount


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> If your frame is pulling apart, that might be causing some undue stress on your silicone seams. Maybe consider building a new plywood frame? You can do that pretty cheaply, and it'd firm up your tank a considerable amount


 how would i do that?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> you need to reseal the whole tank so the silicone forms together, that means no tank for 2 days while the glue dries
> 
> get it completely dry, then remove all the old silicone
> 
> ...


 but why the whole tank? just to be safe? cause u see what im saying nate just that piece is leaking why seal the whole thing that would be a pain in the ass but if i have to i have to no other way?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > you need to reseal the whole tank so the silicone forms together, that means no tank for 2 days while the glue dries
> ...


 most adhesives dont bond well to cured adhesives, thats why I say that, so if you put more down on old seal it may not be sealing right, thats all I mean, it might though

you can get a stainless steel frame made for you too by and good welder, it would look tight


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Does seem like your frame is breaking aparts from old age, stress from water preasure or knocking on the glass, or even worn out sealant. Best advise is getting a new tank. You really dont want to go through the hassel of fixing it and haveing the prob come back again. Seal your tank for the momment and go to Craislist.com to get a cheap tank. Good Luck bro


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Does seem like your frame is breaking aparts from old age, stress from water preasure or knocking on the glass, or even worn out sealant. Best advise is getting a new tank. You really dont want to go through the hassel of fixing it and haveing the prob come back again. Seal your tank for the momment and go to Craislist.com to get a cheap tank. Good Luck bro


 it is pretty old 48x18x31 who makes them that tall anymore thx nate to i think ima look into getting a steel frame any ideas where? and zilla craig or craislist just asking thx guys ima stil get a pic up i really dont want to get another tank but dont want it to keep leaking ima try and seal the outside of the frame with sealnt or superglue whatever and see what happens at least i know it wont break so it'll hold till then ill give updates


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

wow man, that sounds like a huge potential problem. Hope you have money for new carpet !


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thorough.. click on this ~~> http://www.craigslist.org/

This is where you always see the "GOOD DEALS" around the Bay Area advertised in the But and Sell forum. Check Fishtank, Fish Tank, Aquarium, Fish.. all under "Pets" and or "General For SAle". Good Luck bro!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Thorough.. click on this ~~> http://www.craigslist.org/
> 
> This is where you always see the "GOOD DEALS" around the Bay Area advertised in the But and Sell forum. Check Fishtank, Fish Tank, Aquarium, Fish.. all under "Pets" and or "General For SAle". Good Luck bro!


 thats why u my dog

the toffee pimp


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Jonas said:


> wow man, that sounds like a huge potential problem. Hope you have money for new carpet !


 it wont break jonas its cool ima get a pic u'll see what i mean its solid as sh*t


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Thorough.. click on this ~~> http://www.craigslist.org/
> ...


 Dunt even trizzel..


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ok guys took some pics take a look u'll see my finer where i can pull the frame it leaks maybe 2-3" from that spot any help would be great!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

another let me know if it helps guys


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

wjere my finger is in the 2nd pic is where it leakes at drops and drops leaving nasty water stains but only if i press it if i dont touch it nothing comes out


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Capillary action sucking water out . Stop playing with it and stop the water stains


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

jabster said:


> Capillary action sucking water out . Stop playing with it and stop the water stains


 huh?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

call local metal fabrication shops they can make you one, get stainless steel


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> call local metal fabrication shops they can make you one, get stainless steel


 so ill still have to empty the tank and take it to them? or do tey come do it help a brotha out nate dogg


----------

